# Trying to find some information on Puerto Lumbreras



## Koolstar9 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello all, 

Newbie here and just looking to see if anyone can give me any information on Puerto Lumbreras. Have recently found a property we like there, have been planning to live in Spain for a while now. So our dream could be a reality very soon, fingers crossed.
Learning the language, have a place already in Murcia ( holiday apartment), now looking to move permanently as ready for a new adventure.

Two kids aged 8 & 10. Had a good look around the town and loved it all. But can't find anything on the internet to give me more information. 
Any help or information much appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Koolstar9 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Newbie here and just looking to see if anyone can give me any information on Puerto Lumbreras. Have recently found a property we like there, have been planning to live in Spain for a while now. So our dream could be a reality very soon, fingers crossed.
> Learning the language, have a place already in Murcia ( holiday apartment), now looking to move permanently as ready for a new adventure.
> ...


But what kind of information? If you Google it, it comes up. Do you mean info in English? Or general info like house prices and schools? The faq's has lots of info about education, paperwork, renting, tax, cars... Look at the stickies at the top of the main Spain page.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

here's the link to the ayuntamiento/town hall website

it seems to be pretty informative Ayuntamiento de Puerto Lumbreras

as Pesky says, if you put it into google, tons of links come up from estate agents to job sites

try using google.es


----------



## reggieblue (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi there, saw your post and wondered how you were getting on ? We are looking to buy a property in estacion and wanted your views on how you liked the area
thx


----------



## Koolstar9 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, I have been doing lots of research online and been out there a few times since the post so had a good look around the area now and pleased to say it's absolutely lovely.

Lots to see and do, great location, big town, friendly locals ) Need to learn the language a bit pronto now ) thanks again and all the best.


----------



## Koolstar9 (Mar 11, 2014)

reggieblue said:


> Hi there, saw your post and wondered how you were getting on ? We are looking to buy a property in estacion and wanted your views on how you liked the area
> thx


Hi reggieblue
We have been out a few times since my last post and had an over night in Puerto Lumbreras. We've bought a property and hope to move out early August. We love the area. The people have been very friendly, and the town is a nice size with plenty of bars and restaurants. 
From what I can tell, Estacion seems like a nice area and hopefully will be a good place to start making new friends. 
How are you getting on with your search?
Kind regards


----------



## reggieblue (Jan 16, 2014)

Koolstar9 said:


> Hi reggieblue
> We have been out a few times since my last post and had an over night in Puerto Lumbreras. We've bought a property and hope to move out early August. We love the area. The people have been very friendly, and the town is a nice size with plenty of bars and restaurants.
> From what I can tell, Estacion seems like a nice area and hopefully will be a good place to start making new friends.
> How are you getting on with your search?
> Kind regards


Hopefully all set as well. We have bought a place in Estacion and just waiting on the legal stuff now.
Got my NIE in Lorca on Monday and the bank account is now all in place.

Where are you buying in Puerto Lumbreras itself ?


----------



## reggieblue (Jan 16, 2014)

Have been a spanish home owner now for a month, no real problems, quite smooth really. Love Estacion and the area around P.Lumbreras/Lorca etc.. Having spent a few trips fixing up things, looking fwd to enjoying our trip in august to actually relax and enjoy !

Hope all is good with you all
Reg


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Koolstar9 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Newbie here and just looking to see if anyone can give me any information on Puerto Lumbreras. Have recently found a property we like there, have been planning to live in Spain for a while now. So our dream could be a reality very soon, fingers crossed.
> Learning the language, have a place already in Murcia ( holiday apartment), now looking to move permanently as ready for a new adventure.
> ...


Hi,I live just outside Puerto Lumbreras on the road to Velez Rubio.Puerto is a nice town and very Spanish, no English is spoken unlike places nearer the coast where there are many expats and many shopkeepers speak English.It has a range of shops and a few nice eating places the best being Meson Villagio and also Gasolineria.There is a good medical centre with good doctors but the urgencia leaves something to be desired! There is a street market on a Friday morning which is very busy, and there is a great choice of veg and fruit and clothing.there is a Mercadonaq,a Dia 3 smaller supermarkets and also a Lidl is soon to be built. The nearby hospital in Lorca is excellent with a good emergency department.Lorca the nearest City which is only a short drive away is a beautiful city with a theatre and shopping centre just out of town.In Puerto there are Spanish lessons available free apparently!Velez Rubio is a short drive away and is a beautiful town! The coast is about 50 mins away ie Mazarron and also Aguilas and San Juan, and also Mojacar.There are many homes for sale just outside Puerto Lumbreras in the mountains and all going for a good price ATM.
If you need to work then unless you can do it from home on the net would suggest you rethink as there are no jobs available I'm afraid.The children would have to go to a Spanish school where only Spanish is spoken.The weather and the blue skies are amazing!


----------

